# Hi



## sixguns (Mar 13, 2008)

Been reading the forums for a while. I'm from Canada (Toronto), living in Thailand. I train in Muay Thai and Judo, though recently it's been Muay Thai and BJJ. Tiger Muay Thai & MMA is my home club.:headbangin:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## myusername (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum

Please tell us from time to time about your training over there.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## sixguns (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the friendly welcomes.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## morph4me (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Happy posting!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------

